# Over protective female GSD



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

My pack consist of an 11 year old female lab, a 5 month old female GSD, and a two year old female GSD. The two year old has always been very protective of all her human and dog friends.
One of the reasons we got the two year old, was protection for my wife. We raised her from a pup, but may have encouraged the protective mode.
Well now my mother in-law is here for a visit, and my two year old is showing aggression. 
At this point, we are using a muzzle in the house and some isolation when she is very bad. She has become use to the muzzle and knows her power is gone.
We have also gone on a long walk with my mother in-law walking one of the dogs to try to get the two year old to accept her into the pack.
Does anyone have any other suggestions.
Thanks Rick


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Find a qualified trainer or behaviorist in your area who is well versed on TRUE dog psychology (like Patricia McConnell-type psychology and NOT Cesar Millan-type) and start classes. You will need someone to work with for an issue like this. We have one of those overprotective types but it's due to lack of socialization and possibly genetic issues. We wouldn't be anywhere NEAR where we are now if we didn't have such a fantastic trainer. I strongly recommend this. 

You can have MIL feed her and make her sit or down for her food; controlling the food is a big thing in pack hierarchy. Does the dog like fetch? You can have MIL play with her. Be aware that you must be there to control all interactions because things can go from bad to worse in the blink of an eye. This is why it is so important to work with a qualified professional. I'll try to post more later.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the walk you all did together was a wonderful idea! It is also important you establish your mother-in-law as dominant. Not over you or your wife but above the canines. Of course this will also take some work from your mother-in-law which isn't easy if a dog is trying to snap or bite. But with the muzzle it might be easy for her to establish her dominance by getting and keeping her eye contact until she looks away, all while you are present of course. Again, praise will be good especially while your mom is patting her and she is not reacting negatively.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would NOT advise your m.i.l. to stare at the dog. That serves no purpose whatsoever.

I agree that having a qualified behaviorist come in is a good idea. As Diane says, they should be someone who uses positive reinforcement and counter conditioning and not aversive physical techniques. 

I rescued a dog who behaved a lot like you're describing. He was fearful of people and it turned into fear aggression. Most likely that is what you're seeing. He would bark at people whenever they came into my house and would bark at them when they stood up, moved, etc. He looked like Cujo. We counter-conditioned him using positive reinforcement (ala Patricia McConnell, as Diane suggests) and it worked great. New people in my home became yummy treat dispensers and were instructed to ignore him (literally not look at him or try to interact with him). He was rewarded for lying in his spot and remaining calm.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI would NOT advise your m.i.l. to stare at the dog.


I agree with that. Too easily taken as a challenge, and you don't want to put either dog or MIL in this position.

Good time to work with a trainer to neutralize this behavior.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm betting that if Mom in Law is looking directly at the dog, the dog is taking this as a confrontation or threat. I have the same problem w/mine. A stranger cannot look him directly in the eyes or this sets him off. When meeting people I tell them to ignore the dogs and look at me not the dog and let the dog come to them to do their sniff-routine. After they've done that, the person can pet *under the chin* not the top of the head or face. I learned not so long ago that dogs consider the space around them to be their space and if strangers invade this space it makes the dog uncomfortable and they'll react accordingly. No different than someone invading your space and you feeling uncomfortable. Difference being you're not going to bite your space-invader <g> but your dog very well might. Some dogs may also think the person is going to hit them, especially if they're coming towards the dog quickly like children do - they may instinctually react to protect then as well.

Mine becomes reactive if he's crowded - but that goes along with the old "never corner an animal" because they will react to protect themselves.

I tend to think your Mom in Law might now be afraid of her due to the dog's reaction to her - can't say that I'd blame her one bit! The dog's going to pick up on ML's fear factor and that's going to compound the problem. 

I don't know if you have a crate, it's the only way I can think of to help MIL be comfortable near the dog where she wouldn't be throwing off fear scent, but if you do have one you might consider crating the dog and then having MIL sit nearby, playing solitaire, chatting, reading - a quiet calm relaxing activity all the while ignoring the dog in the crate. MIL slowly moves closer to the dog in stages and at all times should not be facing the dog but should be her side or her back to the dog - this way she is not threatening to the dog. 

Once you get to the point that MIL can reach the crate comfortably, she could start handing the dog treats through the crate wires but still do not look directly at the dog. Make sure she does this w/an open hand - no fingers around the treat, palm up treat in palm. If the dog shows any kind of aggression whatsoever (learn the signs of aggression - some are very subtle and watch closely for them) towards MIL during the process - MIL should not move away or the dog will think she's successful in chasing away the bad person. Have her stay put in the place where the dog reacted until dog's calm again then try again moving another foot or two. This has to be very slow and non-confrontational to the dog. It's just to give the dog the idea that MIL is not a threat, but instead will dispense treats if doggie is good and doesn't growl or act aggressive in any way.

I would also suggest that if there are children in the house, that this activity be performed minus the children only because they can be rambunctious and distracting to the dog and may get or keep the dog in a more excited state than if no children around.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oops, forgot! We also thought mine was over-protective of me but I now feel it's more fear aggression than over-protectiveness.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help Mom. I have discovered that MIL has been standing at the sliding glass door staring the dog down and making weird noises. The dog went off every time she did this. I was able to put an end to this, and thank God the MIL has left.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh for cryin' out loud. How old is this woman? Please forgive me if I hurt your feelings by insulting one of your family members, but what a juvenile and mean thing to do!


----------

